
Show HN: Banter – Talk to your friends and family through video messages - RichardChu
https://getbanter.io/
======
toffee
Great idea, and I think it will actually gain traction. Just work on marketing
and promotion - so you need a social media presence. Right now I don't see
even a Twitter account.

I also noticed that your logo and that of Algorithm Conference [1] share the
same icon. How did that happen?

[1] [https://algorithmconference.com](https://algorithmconference.com)

~~~
RichardChu
Thanks for the feedback! A social media presence is definitely planned.

The logo that we're using was created using Namecheap's Logo Maker [1], and
was intended to be a temporary placeholder. We'll be changing it soon.

[1] [https://www.namecheap.com/logo-maker/](https://www.namecheap.com/logo-
maker/)

